

Professional real estate appraisers to Zillow: cease and desist - willchang
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20070416/071718.shtml

======
willchang
It's troubling that it is unlawful to publicize the results of running a
regression algorithm on data that is public.

------
alaskamiller
April 2007.

